

Microsoft: The Future of the Living Room - forgotAgain
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2011/08/17/the-future-of-the-living-room.aspx

======
forgotAgain
It's impressive but it seems the marketing people are driving the bus. For
what other reason than marketing would you be required to say "bing" before
the software realizes a search was required?

